# Anarchy for rears in a car?



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

Currently I have a pair of Alpine SPR-69 (6x9's) for my rear deck, and am curious about trying the Anarchy's for better upper bass response (from the ranges of 50-60hz and up to around 120hz or so. I don't need words or any highs coming out of the anarchy's, I'll tweak the crossovers on the amp). What are your opinions on how two anarchy's would compare to two of those 6x9's? Don't get me wrong, the 6x9's sound pretty good. I have 100w going to each speaker.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

All I can say is I recently built a pair of Anarchy/Dayton TMs and they not only sound _great_, but they measure flat to 20Hz. They are a ported design from Rick Craig of Selah Audio fame. Although they are only 6.5" drivers, their high excusion means they can move some air and they will impress. I have gotten _stupidly _loud with them and they have never shown any sign of strain. 

My only concern for you is the effeciency of the Anarchy drivers. Your 100 watt amp may very well be enough power, depending on how loud you want to get in your car. If not, upgrade your amp later. The Anarchys sound great.


----------



## sub_junkie (Apr 14, 2009)

PassingInterest said:


> All I can say is I recently built a pair of Anarchy/Dayton TMs and they not only sound _great_, but they measure flat to 20Hz. They are a ported design from Rick Craig of Selah Audio fame. Although they are only 6.5" drivers, their high excusion means they can move some air and they will impress. I have gotten _stupidly _loud with them and they have never shown any sign of strain.
> 
> My only concern for you is the effeciency of the Anarchy drivers. Your 100 watt amp may very well be enough power, depending on how loud you want to get in your car. If not, upgrade your amp later. The Anarchys sound great.


Great to hear.

Only thing I am concerned about is the fact that they would be mounted on the back deck, so they are seeing a pretty large trunk as their "box". Would they still work decently with that setup?


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 25, 2012)

In 15 cubes I get a Qtc of .45. So they should do good at low frequencies. And since they are basically IB they should have plenty of output at 100W each.

I would worry about them bumping the rear dash cover.

Some good threads on diyma about rear dash mounted midbass.


----------

